# Capture time sort incorrect



## someothername (Jun 9, 2013)

I sorted by capture time and discovered that an image with a capture time date/time of <date> 12:03:51 PM is listed before one with same date 12:06:15 AM.  This is not correct and is causing me a lot of problems organizing shoots that include images and video captured after midnight. Particularly when the event continues the next day and there are few enough images that I want them all in one project.
Also, though I can display the capture time in the loupe info area, I couldn't find it in the metadata panel; I went through all the choices in the drop down.  Perhaps I'm simply not seeing it?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 9, 2013)

You will need to choose another Meytadata panel preset (Found in the dropDownListBox in the Metadata Panel header.) If there is no preset there that meets your needs, you can "roll your own" using Jeffrey Freidl's Metadata Preset Builder http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/metadata-presets


----------



## someothername (Jun 12, 2013)

*Bug in sort order for capture time*



someothername said:


> I sorted by capture time and discovered that an image with a capture time date/time of <date> 12:03:51 PM is listed before one with same date 12:06:15 AM.  This is not correct and is causing me a lot of problems organizing shoots that include images and video captured after midnight. Particularly when the event continues the next day and there are few enough images that I want them all in one project.



Has anyone else found the sort order on capture time to have this bug?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 12, 2013)

Would it be possible to post a screenshot of the Metadata panel for both images (set to display EXIF or EXIF & IPTC), which should then show the capture times? It would maybe help us figure out what's going on.


----------



## someothername (Jun 17, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Would it be possible to post a screenshot of the Metadata panel for both images (set to display EXIF or EXIF & IPTC), which should then show the capture times? It would maybe help us figure out what's going on.



It turns out the problem is that the image whose capture date time is wrong is a video.  The only date in the EXIF IPTC display is the metadata date.  I have no idea where the "capture" date is coming from that the sort uses.
The date for this file in windows explorer is 6/8/2013 6:02pm, which is correct.  The capture date in the loupe shows a time about 9 hours before the metadata date in the exif and the day after the file was created.

Additional mystery:  the modified date here is the actual date and time I captured this video.  Windows Explorer says this file was created a day later, and it looks like it's taking the metadata date as the capture time.



My still image files show the creation date after the modified date also, but the modified date is the correct capture date, and that is what is reflected in LR metadata.

I generally upload MTS video by importing directly to the stream folder.

The EXIF-IPTC data doesn't show capture date.


----------



## ColMac9090 (Jun 19, 2013)

Having exactly the same problem. Never noticed it before but that doesn't mean it was not happening.

I spotted that the Sort by Capture view has all my videos sorted as if the capture time is exactly 1 hr earlier than it actually was



At first I wondered if British Summer Time had something to do with it - but if so why are the jpgs shot with the same camera showing correctly when sorted by Capture Time?

As an example, one file captured at 11:37:42 sorts immediately before a jpg shot at 10:39:49, taken with the same camera. Even though the capture time is shown as 11:37:42, it sorts as if it was 10:37:42.

The only suggestion I can make is that the file format used by my small camera (a panasonic) is .mts and they appear to give some software problems in handling them.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 19, 2013)

I think a large part of the problem is that Lightroom doesn't handle the capture date/time of video files very well. I can't recall the details, but I think Mark Sirota has a much better understanding of the issue than I do. Maybe he'll be able to comment on this.


----------



## ColMac9090 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok it'll be interesting to see an comments


----------



## someothername (Jul 7, 2013)

I've found that if I import the MTS files, a message shows up that there is a metadata conflict.  That doesn't make sense, not on the original import.  But, if I copy the file to the folder where i want it and then do synchronize on that folder, the message about metadata conflicts does not show up.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 10, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> I think a large part of the problem is that Lightroom doesn't handle the capture date/time of video files very well. I can't recall the details, but I think Mark Sirota has a much better understanding of the issue than I do. Maybe he'll be able to comment on this.



Just discovered my name in this thread, sorry about the ridiculously long delay in replying!

The root of this problem is that metadata standards for video are rather immature, and in this particular example, even the EXIF standard for still photo metadata has historically had problems with time zones.

So while I cannot confirm the specifics without seeing the files, I would wager that there's really nothing you can do about this, and we can hope that in the future video metadata standards will develop into something at least as complete as still photo metadata standards already have, and that future cameras and future versions of Lightroom will adopt those standards.


----------



## realtanu (Jan 26, 2014)

Mark Sirota said:


> Just discovered my name in this thread, sorry about the ridiculously long delay in replying!
> 
> The root of this problem is that metadata standards for video are rather immature, and in this particular example, even the EXIF standard for still photo metadata has historically had problems with time zones.
> 
> So while I cannot confirm the specifics without seeing the files, I would wager that there's really nothing you can do about this, and we can hope that in the future video metadata standards will develop into something at least as complete as still photo metadata standards already have, and that future cameras and future versions of Lightroom will adopt those standards.



Mark Sirota - any update here?  I use Lightroom for personal photos.  I just took a two week vacation complete with photos and videos and the videos are all screwed up in my import.  I'm importing the photos a few months after my trip, and it will literally take me hours to individually reset the capture time on all videos (there are 50+).  I would figure Lightroom would be able to find the data on a specific camera type.  I.E., if they can program to decode RAW data, you figure for any given camera they can import the metadata correctly?   this is a big problem for me.  I don't believe I had this problem with lightroom 4.x or even 5.2 (I'm not sure about 5.2, however).

Thank you for any insight/light you can share.


----------

